# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Не переключается видеокарта на ноутбуке (NVIDIA+Intel)

## Gerrard

У меня в последнее время ноутбук шалит с видеокартой. Он обладает функцией переключаемой графики (а именно: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M и Intel HD Graphics 3000). Я в игры совсем не играю, за исключением двух: редко PES и еще реже CSS. Так вот, суть проблемы заключается в том, что ноутбук перестал соображать, когда нужно переключаться на мощную видеокарту, в связи с чем PES при запуске пишет: 

 Внимание! Ваш компьютер не соответсвует минимальным системным требованиям для запуска данного программного обеспечения. При работы программы возможны ошибки. Видеокарта не отвечает минимальным требованиям. (GPU:vram 128MB) Переопределение параметров невозможно из-за харастеристик данного компьютера. 

 А CSS запускается, вроде, без проблем, но на сервера не заходит и свой не создает. 
 На панели управления NVIDIA в разделе "Управление параметрами 3D" настройки проверял, все нормально, даже сброс делал, все равно не помогло. 
 В итоге скачал с сайта производителя ноутбука (Lenovo) последние дрова на карточку, поставил и заработало, но вчера потом все повторилось вновь. Переустановил те же дрова с заменой, заработало. Через вермя опять перстала работать.  
 Такое ощущение на ноутбуке меняются какие-нибудь настройки, связанные с графикой, потому что как-то, когда я сидел, то неожиданно выскочил черный экран, после чего у экрана поменялась яркость, потом еще раз черный экран, и яркость вернулась обратно. 

 И так переодически видеокарта то работала, то не работала. Иногда приходилось ставить менять драйвера с сайта производителя ноутбука на драйвера с сайта NVidia. Но несколько дней назад мощная видеокарта вообще перестала запускаться. 

 Перечитал весь гугл, что только ни пробовал: откат драйверов делал, полностью удалял драйвер через диспетчер устройств (правда, сразу же после удаления виндоус автоматически устанавливал новые без просьбы указать файл драйвера), отключал интеловскую видеокарту (в этом случае просто погас экран, пришлось перезагружать компьютер, потом после включения вообще разрешение сбросилось на 600х800, а поменять можно было только до 780х1024) , пробовал скачать драйвера поновее (как с сайта lenovo, так и с сайте nvidia). 

 В общем, не знаю уже, что делать. Потому что даже при нажатии правой кнопкой на иконку какого-либо приложения в меню неактивна кнопка "Запустить графический процессор". Приложение Optimus показывает, что карточка не включена. 

 Постарался описать все как можно более подробно.  
 Ноутбук: Lenovo IdeaPad z570 
 Система: Windows 7 64 bit

----------


## Аннушка1991

"Как сделать правильно и получить ту самую запланированную производительность, не лазить в биосах, не ковыряться в глючных надстройках над драйверами? Ответ прост: переложить управление на винду, уверяю вас, она всё это сделает автоматически и лучше.В случае Nvidia+Intel: здесь ситуации бывают разные, иногда удаётся установить новые драйверы, иногда только от производителя. Установить из пакета можно всё, Панель управления всё равно не поставить не получится. Но после установки следует запустить Панель управления Nvdia, далее - в меню "Рабочий стол", там отключить все пункты: "Добавить контекстное меню...", "Показывать значок...". В результате, после перезагрузки значок Nvidia в трее должен исчезнуть, что означает отсутствие работы виновника падения производительности - Nvidia Optimus. В трее будет ещё и значок Панели управления Intel, туда тоже залезть и отключить сам значок, оповещения о профилях и изменении разрешения. То же для Intel в случае ATI+Intel.
В обоих случаях в результате управление видеокартамbb возьмёт на себя винда, в нужный момент она правильно подсунет приложению нужную видеокарту. Сама она легко довольствуется для своих нужд дополнительной картой Intel. Сама проблема производительности в том и есть, что карта Intel из-за неправильной работы надстроек тянет на себя всё и вся, но она слаба. Попробуйте, проверьте и увидите." 
Источник:http://forum.x-drivers.ru/index.php?showtopic=5101
Сама попробовала-получилось все.

----------

